

All programming languages are useless - joshuahornby
http://joshhornby.co.uk/

======
krapp
Embrace Chandler's Maxim : 90% of _everything_ is crap. Move on and make your
own decisions.

------
gdp
So go learn something. Either you listen to advice or you don't.

------
PommeDeTerre
Joshua, you listed three programming languages, out of the thousands upon
thousands that exist.

Two of the ones you listed, PHP and JavaScript, are indeed among the worst
mainstream programming languages used today. It's not surprising that they
bring numerous problems to the table. They are mistakes that just happened to
get popular, making it appear as though they're better than they actually are.

Ruby isn't as bad of a language as PHP or JavaScript are, but it does have
performance issues, and the community can be quite toxic at times.

While no language is perfect, there are ones out there that would be much more
pleasant to learn than PHP, JavaScript and Ruby. If practicality is a concern,
look at Python, Go or C#. You can easily get real work done using any one of
them.

If you're looking for languages that are clean and consistent, try Scheme or
Erlang.

If you want to subject yourself to many new concepts, look into C++, Scala,
Haskell or Perl.

~~~
joshuahornby
Thank you for your reply.

I'm after a modern front end language which can used to develop web apps.
Seems Ruby is best of a bad bunch.

